# Most Memorable Books of 2012?



## py3ak (Jan 1, 2013)

Now that we've crossed another year off, one can reasonably consider what was read.

So what delighted you in 2012? What surprised you? What made you think, "I need to read that again" and what made you think, "I'll probably never read that again, but I am not likely to forget it"?

For me, the most unexpectedly delightful and stimulating work was a little collection of Robert Lewis Stevenson's essays - definitely something to reread, think about, and enjoy.

The most profitable book may have been Durham's commentary on Revelation, but since it clocks in at 1001 pages it has an unfair size advantage over most of the other books I read; though it is much shorter, Dickson's commentary on Hebrews does not lag far behind in value. I'll cheat by including a book I didn't finish till today, Stephen Charnock's _Discourse of Providence_. I read several treatments of providence in 2012, but this was hands-down the best.

In the category of may not reread but will not forget I would put E.R. Eddison's _The Worm Ouroboros_ and Francis de Sales' _Treatise on the Love of God_.

Of books actually released in 2012, I can enthusiastically recommend _A Christian's Pocket Guide to Jesus Christ_, and will say that if one is able to ignore N.T. Wright's characteristic failings, _How God Became King_ was pretty decent: as with most Wright, I'm not sorry I read it, but I wouldn't recommend it to someone else.

So how about you?


----------



## Wayne (Jan 1, 2013)

Ive shared this before, but continue to be impacted by Flavel's _The Righteous Man's Refuge_

And thanks for the reminder, Ruben. I need to add Charnock on Providence to this year's list.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 1, 2013)

Other than Ephesians... 

This year, a few decades after I was first introduced to it, I rediscovered Thomas Watson's _The Doctrine of Repentance_. It's probably the one book I spent time in in 2012 that's been most memorable and influential to me.

I didn't read much new stuff that turned out to be very memorable. Probably Kevin DeYoung's _The Hole in Our Holiness_ would top the list because, I think, it's the new book I've most often recommended to others in recent months.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 1, 2013)

For 2012 release: Beeke and Jones, _A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life_

I finally read (almost all of) Charnock's _Existence and Attributes of God_ and found it very humbling and profitable.

For a more limited audience: Pierre Viret's _ Dialogues du désordre qui est à présent au monde_. Viret was a contemporary of Calvin, former Roman Catholic who converted to become one of the most popular reformed preachers in France. In this book he diagnosed the problems of his day: the world was totally corrupt, man creates religions according to his own imagination (the Roman Church being the prime example), and the only solution: unadulterated gospel drawn from Scripture alone. He's a mighty and stirring writer, and barely known in our day.

Owen's _Biblical Theology: The History of Theology From Adam to Christ_ was worth the read, despite flaws in translation and execution. He argues persuasively about the need to stick to basics: being grounded in the Word. His discussion about the potential damage to young men in studying the Classics is sobering, especially in our day of even more decadent literature.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 1, 2013)

Wayne, I am sure you will enjoy Charnock: I especially enjoyed the Christological accent in his treatment of providence. In fact, I liked him on providence more even than Sibbes. I'm not entirely sure anything better than Sibbes' _Description of Christ_ has been written, but when it came to providence, I thought Charnock outdid him.



Jack K said:


> Other than Ephesians...


I might have said Revelation....

My acquaintance with Viret is really only through Calvin's letters. Perhaps you've found a new translation project?
Does Owen comment at all on the fact that almost to a man the great theologians have been familiar with classical literature? Calvin commenting on Seneca is a particularly obvious example, but Augustine knew Ovid, Aquinas quotes Terence, and Charnock cites Plutarch.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 1, 2013)

Walter Marshall's, The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification was worth reading. I often have thoughts of reading it again. It has been a good antidote for my spiritual slumber.

The most helpful concept derived from this book has been the discovery of my duty to convince myself of God's willingness to save me because he commands me to do such. He commands me to believe!

Another note that has helped lighten my spiritual load has been the truth that I am changed as I put on Christ. It is not as though I must necessarily be transformed. Rather, I am to receive of the fullness of Christ; his righteousness as a thing already formed. If there is any notion of transformation, it rather exists in a great exchange that has taken place. What a relief. There is true freedom in that! I don't have to live in the shadow of my old man any longer. Not only has his righteous record been accredited to my account, but his personal righteousness has been imputed to me as a reality to be lived.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 1, 2013)

Believe it or not I haven't spent as much time reading books this past year as I have Blogs, Journal articles, along with parts and pieces of old works on the Mosaic Covenant. Go figure. There was something I wanted to do but neglected and thought I would pick it back up this week. I want to put the second part of Samuel Rutherford's book Spiritual Anti-Christ into a readable format. When I heard Mark Jones was going to do a book on Antinomianism I kind of became apathetic about it. I did revisit Francis Schaeffer's 'How Then Should We Live' and read a small biography about him and Edith also. I also spent a lot of time going through the Epistles in ABC Bible Study format the past year. Wow, I guess I did spend a lot of time on the topic of the Mosaic Covenant. The year went fast. Real fast perception wise.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 1, 2013)

py3ak said:


> My acquaintance with Viret is really only through Calvin's letters. Perhaps you've found a new translation project?



I'd like to do it. But I don't dare think about it until I get my schedule under control.



py3ak said:


> Does Owen comment at all on the fact that almost to a man the great theologians have been familiar with classical literature?



Owen was talking about young men starting to study theology. He spoke from personal experience watching young men fall into sins after their first exposure to the ancient pagans. I don't recall him expressing concern over mature and grounded theologians.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 2, 2013)

Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption: Laura Hillenbrand: 9781400064168: Amazon.com: Books

A Distant Mirror: The Calamitous 14th Century: Barbara W. Tuchman: 9780345349576: Amazon.com: Books


Empires of the Sea: The Siege of Malta, the Battle of Lepanto, and the Contest for the Center of the World: Roger Crowley: 9780812977646: Amazon.com: Books

Empire of the Summer Moon: Quanah Parker and the Rise and Fall of the Comanches, the Most Powerful Indian Tribe in American History: S. C. Gwynne: 9781416591061: Amazon.com: Books

Amazon.com: Life of David (Two Volumes in One) (9780801070617): Arthur Pink: Books

The Life of Elijah: A. W. Pink: 9780851510415: Amazon.com: Books

The Trellis and the Vine: The Ministry Mind-Shift That Changes Everything: Colin Marshall, Tony Payne: 9781921441585: Amazon.com: Books

Amazon.com: The New Global Mission: The Gospel from Everywhere to Everyone (Christian Doctrine in Global Perspective) (9780830833016): Samuel Escobar: Books

Global Church Planting: Biblical Principles and Best Practices for Multiplication: Craig Ott, Gene Wilson: 9780801035807: Amazon.com: Books



Doctrine of Repentance (Puritan Paperbacks): Watson: 9780851515212: Amazon.com: Books


And of course the Bible (Job and John in particular) and the Pilgrim' Progress.



The Nonsuch Professor: William Secker: 9780873771917: Amazon.com: Books

And this fine book, _the Nonsuch Professor_ by William Secker, which I also try to read once a year.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 2, 2013)

Jon, that book is indeed worth reading! I'm glad you found it a blessing.

Vic, here's hoping for a controlled schedule! It's an interesting observation from Owen - quite possibly 14 or so was a little young.

Randy, I've also found that research on one topic can interfere with the finishing of books. It's easy to dip, in finding relevant materials; but I try not to do that too much, because of the blessings I've found buried in parts of books that the table of contents would not have led you to expect much from.

Pergamum, that's quite an unusual list!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know why or how I missed this thread. Like many of you I read several books in 2012, but there are 3 that stood out to me to the extent that material in them has made it into my conversations throughout the year. They are:

Salvation Accomplished by the Son: The Work of Christ by Robert Peterson

Washington: A Life by Ron Chernow

Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy by Eric Metaxas

All three, for differing reasons, were excellent.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine are all ones that I've acquired and migrated between them:

What's Gone Wrong in America's Classrooms, Williamson Evers
John Dewey and the Decline of American Education, Henry T. Edmonson III
The Road to Disunion, Vol.II, William W. Freehling
American History Since 1865, Birdsall S. Viault
Abraham Lincoln, The Man Behind the Myths, Stephen B. Oates
Ethics, An Early American Handbook (Reprint of 1890 Original), Benjamin B. Comegys
Works of Daniel Webster, 3 Volumes
Sermons on Deuteronomy, Calvin
Sermons on Titus/Timothy, Calvin
Luther's Works, Vol.59,60, Prefaces to Others' Works

Started off this year working on Calvin's Commentary of Genesis.

Blessings!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 18, 2013)

moral necessity said:


> Mine are all ones that I've acquired and migrated between them:
> 
> What's Gone Wrong in America's Classrooms, Williamson Evers
> John Dewey and the Decline of American Education, Henry T. Edmonson III
> ...



SO... ALL those were the "most memorable" of 2012? Wow! I wonder which books you read and DIDN'T make the cut.


----------



## baron (Jan 18, 2013)

Seeing how my mind is foggy, I found 3 book's last year that delighted me. Of all the book's I read it seems that 3 books sold at A Puritan's Mind by C. Matthew McMahon and Therese B. McMahon. They are doing a great service by bringing old book's and authors back to new generation of Christians. 

1) The Practice of Piety by Lewis Bayly. I enjoyed this book last year and have just started rereading it this week. I could see how this book helped form John Bunyan. I would suggest that if you are able you should add it to your reading list this year.

2) The Two Wills of God by C. by C. Matthew McMahon. This book was hard for me to digest. Also started to reread. Challenged a lot of what I believed. Gave me much to think about.

3) Augustine's Calvinism by C. Matthew McMahon. I liked the title maybe he should do a book on John's Calvinism. I remember reading that James Montgomery Boice stated if you want to read Calvin's doctrine turn to the Gospel of John.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 18, 2013)

All three are PDF's that I discovered on Archive.org

"Faith No Fancy: A Treatise On Mental Images" by Ralph Erskine

"Messiah the Prince" by William Symington

"Notes On the Book of Galatians" by Robert Riccaltoun


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 18, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are all ones that I've acquired and migrated between them:
> ...



Yeah, I guess I overlooked narrowing according to "most memorable".
In that case, I limit my list to:

- the one regarding Dewey and education
- Ethics
- Calvin's sermons on Deut./Titus/Tim.

Blessings!


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 19, 2013)

For me, I would say the following: 

I read most of the Holman Christian Standard Bible last year, and I really think it is my favorite translation of all. Yes, there are imperfections and mistranslations, but far fewer than most. 

I've read about 10 books on Roman Catholicism, the best of which were Sproul's book _Are We Together_, and (from a Roman Catholic perspective) Ludwig Ott's _Fundamentals of Catholic Dogma_.

I am reading John commentaries, Exodus commentaries, and Turretin's Institutes, as well as Joseph Caryl's commentary on Job (which is unbelievably excellent). 

For non-theological reading, I re-read the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan, and Charles Dickens's _Tale of Two Cities_.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 19, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy by Eric Metaxas



This was the most memorable read for me this past year.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 19, 2013)

*Books of 2012*

Books to remember and refer back to throughout the new year.

The Medieval Craft of Memory: An Anthology of Texts and Pictures Edited by MARY CARRUTHERS AND JAN M. ZIOLKOWSKI
Fight Earnestly by Hans Talhoffer
Body of Divinity Vol 1 by John Gill
A Christian's Reasonable Service by a Brakel
Presuppositional Apologetics by Greg Bahnsen
Notebooks by Leonardo da Vinci
Introduction to Logic by H.W.B. Joseph
How to Read a Book by Mortimer Adler
A Vindication of Certain Passages in the Common English Version of the New Testament by Calvin Winstanley
The Majority Text by Theodore Letis
Biblical Magistracy: Or Christ's Dominion Over the Nations by James Wilson
Biblical Logic by Joel McDurmon
Overcoming Sin & Temptation by John Owen

For 2013 I plan to read through:

John Gill:
Body of Divinity Vol 2
The Cause of God and Truth

John Owen:
Of the Divine Original of the Scriptures
Of the Integrity and Purity of the Hebrew and Greek Text of the Scriptures

A Disputation on Holy Scripture by William Whitaker
The Revision Revised by John William Burgon
Codex B & Its Allies Vol 1 & 2 by Hoskier

A Concise Introduction to Logic by Patrick Hurley


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 19, 2013)

One of the best books I read that came out in 2012 was _The Creedal Imperative_ by Carl Trueman. It's the book that I really wish broad evangelicals would read from this year. I also enjoyed Kevin DeYoung's _The Hole in Our Holiness_. _Jesus the Son of God: A Christological Title Often Overlooked, Sometimes Misunderstood, and Currently Disputed_ by D.A. Carson was an excellent, short read.

Theologically speaking, _Canon Revisited_ by Mike Kruger was one of the more stimulating books of 2012. It was helpful too in terms of strengthening my own understanding of the canon, particularly in light of both Catholic and liberal criticisms.

_The Trellis and the Vine_, though not published in 2012, was one of the most thought-provoking books about ministry that I read in 2012.

In terms of possibly significant impact in the broader evangelical scene, _Kingdom through Covenant_ by Gentry and Wellum. It was published in 2012, but I am just now reading through it along with two friends. It seeks to present a _via media_ between dispensationalism and covenant theology, and while I find it quite unconvincing so far, it's quite interesting and is worth reading given it's wide distribution in the evangelical and Calvinistic Baptist circles.

My whole 2012 reading list is here, but those were perhaps the most noteworthy for me, at least in terms of those published in 2012.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 19, 2013)

1) Bavinck (bits and pieces of his Dogmatics) -- so very profitable, and a majority of Morton Smith's systematic theology.
I decided to do a year of fiction last year: 
2) The Harmony series by Phillip Gulley (a liberal Quaker pastor) -- his books are a "must" read by all pastors. You will see all the people you have pastored portrayed in these. 
3) All of the Narnia series -- tear up in most every book.
4) All of Tolkien -- always want a pint and a pipe.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 19, 2013)

I looked through my Shelfari shelf to contribute to this thread - I'm a fiction reader so I don't know if my contributions will be valuable. The only 
"5 star" I found for 2012 was "Gilead," by Marilynn Robinson. The story of three generations of fairly different preachers. Highly recommended. Ah, I also see "A Fine Red Rain," by S. Kaminsky. Great Russian mystery, all cold war and cloaky dagger. The site's being a little wonky and doesn't want to load all of my titles, so I'll stop there.

I will look into the Harmony series.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 21, 2013)

For me: Family Driven Faith by Voddie Baucham. This book didn't break any new ground, but it was a fantastic encouragement for me and my wife as we seek to shepherd and train our family to the glory of God. I grew up in a non-Christian, broken home, so I related in many ways to Dr. Baucham's upbringing, and can relate to the challenge of trying to build a family focused on the Lord. We still have a very long ways to go, but if someone is really struggling with how to do things like family worship in their home, then this book is an excellent starting place. Dr. Baucham speaks directly and passionately, doesn't pull any punches, but does so in a way that it inspires you to rise to the occasion (instead of wallowing in discouragement).


----------



## catechumen (Jan 22, 2013)

_Secret Thoughts of an Unlikely Convert_ by Rosaria Butterfield. Picked it up after reading Carl Trueman's review of it, and couldn't put it down for the next three hours until it was finished! Powerful, thought provoking account of a lesbian literature professor's conversion and grounding in genuine Reformed Christianity.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 22, 2013)

Definitely A New Testament Biblical Theology: The Unfolding of the Old Testament in the New by G.K. Beale


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 22, 2013)

For me it has been, "Meet the Puritans" and "A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life". I have been deeply inspired by both of them!!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 22, 2013)

The best books I read in 2012 were:

Dickson's "Commentary on Hebrews"
Hart & Meuther's "With Reverence and Awe"
Luther's "Commentary on Galatians"
Piper & Carson's "The Pastor as Scholar and the Scholar as Pastor"
Vincent's "Gospel Primer for Christians"
Lloyd-Jones' "Preachers and Preaching"
Carson's "Memoirs of an Ordinary Pastor" (I'm going to sound like a sap, but I cried as I read this one).
And a TON of nouthetic counseling reading -- such good stuff, I'm just lumping it all in there. 

Last year was more of a dip-in-and-read-selectively kind of year for me (as far as independent, non-preaching reading went). I'm hoping my schedule levels out a bit more this year so I can read more thoroughly. 

I've got a number of books to read this year, but the 3 I'm most excited about are Beale's "NT Biblical Theology," Beeke's "A Puritan Theology," and Deckard's "Helpful Truth in Past Places: The Puritan Practice of Biblical Counseling." Hope that comment's not derailing the thread!


----------



## Cymro (Jan 23, 2013)

These are the beneficial books that gladdened my year:-
God's Undertaker.Has Science Buried God?-Prof J.Lennox,Oxford. Also,Gunning for God.A Critique of the New Atheism.
He is brilliant, what a mind,and what a charming christian spirit.Come on Dawkins read them!
The Calvinistic Methodists Fathers of Wales.( B of Truth) Warmed the heart by reading of the empowered preaching of former days,especially 2nd volume.
Predestination. Gordon Clark. -No dumbing down by Gordon,especially on God hardening Pharoah's heart.
Wales by Jon Gower-- intriguing history of my homeland. Filled in gaps in my knowledge.
The Erosion of Calvinist Orthodoxy.--Ian Hamilton.--Traces the present day weakness of Calvinism in UK historically.
William Wilberforce.-by William Hague(Uk Foreign Secetrary)--Surprised at a Politician having a grasp on the Evangelical scene of that time.
Re-read-The Pastor's Sketches by Dr Spencer,which I do every year. Remarkable insight on how to deal with souls.Encouraging.
Re- read Log College by A Alexander. Also Big MaCrae by Prof Collins and Preachers with Power by Douglas Kelly.
Oh! One other that was informative and instructive was,--Engaging with Martyn Lloyd Jones (Life and Legacy of the Doctor),
which takes off the rose tinted glases and shows the warts as well as the great Qualities.
I am thakfull to our God for providing such feeding for my soul.

.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 23, 2013)

Agree with you Miss Marple about Gilead.I read it 2 yrs ago and found it a very
enjoyable read, with a christian imput.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 23, 2013)

Lloyd Jones Classic Psalms set (Psalms 1,51,73, 107 - excellent introduction to the Doctor's ministry)
McMahon Covenant theology made easy - a fine introduction
John Flavel keeping the heart (includes study guide and outline - very helpful)
Michael Horton trilogy (Christless Christianity, The Gospel Driven Life, Gospel Commission)
Lloyd-Jones Healing and the Scriptures - essential for pastors
Gleason Herman Bavinck
Vos Biblical Theology
James White King James Only Controversy
James Price King James Onlyism
Steve Kumar Christianity for Skeptics
Lloyd-Jones Authority
Jewett Infant Baptism and the Covenant of Grace
Iain Murray The forgotten Spurgeon
Ernest Kevan Moral Law
Chris Morgan Jonathan Edwards on Hell
Greg Bahnsen Van Til's Apologetic

Finally
How to help your beloved paedobaptist brethren take off their theological coloured glasses (A MUST read!)

Sorry, could not resist


----------



## Cymro (Jan 23, 2013)

We don't need glasses Steve,only those with deficient sight need them.
They must be useless under water! Sorry Steve,could not resist.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 23, 2013)

Very good Jeff. I see you are in the town Dr Lloyd-Jones first ministered in. Are you aware of the Sanfields church?


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Jan 23, 2013)

Eyes Wide Open: Seeing God in Everything by Steve De Witt


----------



## Cymro (Jan 24, 2013)

That's right Steve,My mother attended Sandfields before the Doctor was called there.
It still retains an Evangelical witness,but it is not what it used to be.His name is still hallowed
amongst the older christians, in fact in Wales he is lovingly called the Non Conformist,s pope!!
Worth reading the new one, Engaging with Martyn Lloyd Jones. It puts another perspective than that of Ian Murray.
Also just finished a small paper back by Dr Eryl Davies,titled,Dr M.L-Jones.Informative.
Hope your glasses can read this small print! (chuckle)


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 24, 2013)

Jeff, I read with interest Graham Harrison's review of "Engaging with Martyn Lloyd Jones" on the Banner of truth website and got the clear impression (as i have always believed) that Dr Lloyd-Jones theology and goals are very consistent with the Puritan board. Will check out Davies book too.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the good Dr. but would make you aware that, as far as I understood after reading his commentary on 2 Peter, that he is not a cessasionist.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 24, 2013)

Miss Marple said:


> he is not a cessasionist.



Yes that is true. It is interesting that the Doctor loved the writings of Jonathan Edwards who believed in the Baptism of the Spirit *AND* was a cessasionist.


----------



## lynnie (Jan 24, 2013)

No matter what I read I keep coming back to Culver's ST. I love it. Something about the way he writes is so compelling, I mean, it makes learning about God and the bible the greatest thing in the world. 

I started to reread Richard Rhoads' "The making of the Atomic Bomb." Best non fiction book I've ever read, hands down. It starts with the first theories of an atom, then the discovery of an electron, then a nucleus, and wraps all the biographies and politics and physics together up to Hiroshima and Nagasaki. 

I read, and just loved " No Picnic on Mt Kenya". True story. Three Italian guys bored out of their minds in a PoW camp in Africa decide to climb Mt Kenya. They escape, climb Mt Kenya, and go back to camp. Marvelous little book. 

I am trying to read less online so I have time for books. I feel like I wasted maybe two years reading a lot of blogs and articles, but they just don't compare to reading a book.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 25, 2013)

Any criticism of the Doctor in Wales is not favourably received. All men have feet of clay,and to accept that
gives a more balanced appraisal. He had no clear position on church government,and during his 12yr tenure at Sandfields
ran the church by a committee. Also he relegated baptism to a doctrine of division and never really taught on it. As to his 
view on the Spirit,I think he believed, and experienced himself endowments of the Spirit. This was the regular experience
of revivals in the history of Wales, consequently Pentecostalism has embraced him as supporting their cause,which is a travesty.
He was a great admirer of Edwards, and perhaps he was very near to his position concerning the Spirit. His compelling ministry
manifests that he had more than an explanation of the truth,and to hear him in the flesh confirmed that.


----------

